# Tulum and Play del Carmen Day Trip with out Rental Car



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2013)

We visited Tulum on a cruise ship excursion last November and had a good time. We didn't get a lot of time to check things out or lay on the beach. We would like to take a trip to Tulum and perhaps a stop in Playa del Carmen while we are in Cancun in May.

Does anyone have any experience making a day trip to Tulum? We won't have a car and really don't want to rent a car. Though could we do a single day rental from somewhere in the hotel zone? What about the public buses? I have been reading up on the buses a little and it looks like we could get to Tulum and back for about $40. We would probably take the bus in to town and then a cab to the ruins since it sounds like the walk from where the bus would drop you off is pretty far.

We have also looked at a few tours. There is a Tulum Express tour with Cancun-Discounts that is  about $40pp and looks like it gives you about two to two and a half hours if you don't take guided tour. We really have no interest in a guided tour of the ruins again since we did that on the cruise excursion. This obviously wouldn't give us the chance to visit Playa del Carmen, but would be a no hassle way to get to Tulum. Plus we can always go to Playa and stay for a week sometime in the future.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 6, 2013)

We did Tulum in Dec. and regreted doing it on a bus tour because the treasure for me was the adjoining blue beach and our bus tour at most allowed only one hour of private time.  From Playa Del Carmen I would take a cab.

My best experience in Playa del Carmen is xcaret. Go on line and you may agree it is worth atleast one day.  It is easily accessible by xcaret buses that pick up through out Cancun, Playa del Carmen and Riviera Maya.  We especially enjoyed swimming with the dolphins and the other water experiences there.  Is it touristy yes, and I enjoyed it all.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 6, 2013)

I guess not everyone should rent or drive this area. However, in my experience, it just isn't that bid a deal. I've been doing it for about 21 years now without a single problem. Maybe give it a try with a one or two day rental. Having your own vehicle provides a great deal of freedom & flexibility in your vacation. 

To help, here's a re-post of my tips: 

*Driving in Mexico 101*

#1 Research la mordida, know what it is, and how not to participate. There are entire web sites devoted to this one topic alone.  Print this copy of Articulo 152 (Article 152), and have it with you in the car. I keep mine on the dash.  Gringo version: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/bellasogno/Mexico Royal Resorts/Article152_153024.jpg For the policia version: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/bellasogno/Mexico Royal Resorts/CIMG3826.jpg

#2. Secure full insurance through rental agency. Take photos of the vehicle, and point out any dings/damage to the rental agent before you sign off for the vehicle, ensuring they’re marked on their vehicle diagram. Don’t forget your copy of this.

#3. Check the spare tire to ensure it’s inflated, and that the jack & tire iron are included.

#4. Check the tires carefully, esp. the fronts. Gringos hitting the topes too fast are common, causing pinch damage to the sidewalls. Look for embedded nails, etc. Be prepared to refuse the vehicle, obviously. Advise renting from an agency that delivers and picks up the vehicle from you vs. you picking up at their location.

#5.  Buckle your seat belt

#6.  Obey ALL traffic laws.

#7.  Do not keep up with traffic, since the vast majority are speeding. *Here's where most people fail* 

#8.  Do not think you can blend in with local traffic, your rental car is a marked target and is easily spotted by policia. Quiz: Do you know what this obvious mark is? See, time to do some homework.

#9.  Move all of your money to a money belt. Keep little/none in your wallet. This goes for your passengers also.

#10.  Have a spotter with good eyesight in the front passenger seat helping you spot the ever changing speed limit signs. Obey all of them, although I've exceeded the speed limit while being very aware of other traffic. Watching for topes is secondary to spotting speed limits.

#11. Stay in the right lane at all times. You will be passed on your left like you're standing still. Pay no attention to them - they're locals. They're also gringos that haven't a clue, and you may see a few later up the road pulled over by the policia.

#12.  If you followed # 1-8 above, it is highly unlikely that you will be pulled over, since tourists with their marked rental cars trying to blend in with traffic and thus speeding are so prevalent, they are easy pickins for the policia. I firmly believe police DO NOT pull over someone that is obeying all traffic laws.

#13.  In the unlikely event that you are pulled over because you didn't follow these steps, or missed a speed limit change, DO NOT PAY A BRIBE TO THE OFFICER. Doing so is illegal, and you are then just as guilty paying a bribe as the officer is asking for one. You are also perpetuating the problem of la mordida. Stand your ground, politely, and ask for the ticket. Or, ask the officer to take you to the police station to pay it. Hand the officer your Articulo 152. At that point, the officer will undoubtedly let you go, and go for an easier target. Likewise, if you WERE speeding, ask for the ticket, and pay it at the police station. Tell the officer you will follow them to the police station to pay the fine. Claiming you don’t have time because you were on your way to the airport is no excuse.

#14.  Do not give the officer your license until you have written down his name and badge number. You can communicate these points easily enough even if you don't speak Spanish.

#15.  When filling up, get out of the vehicle, check to see the pump has been zeroed out, then tell the attendant how much fuel you want. Watch the pump for the correct amount. Pay attention!
These tips are from driving the area for over 22 years, and collected from my own research and experience. I have never been pulled over, and firmly believe that those that claim they were pulled over "for no reason" are simply mistaken, missed the speed limit change, or unwilling to admit they made a mistake. Good luck, and do a little homework. It's nice to have the freedom of your own wheels.


----------



## flexible (Apr 6, 2013)

*Collectivos from Cancun->Playa del Carmen->Tulum*



dioxide45 said:


> We visited Tulum on a cruise ship excursion last November and had a good time. We didn't get a lot of time to check things out or lay on the beach. We would like to take a trip to Tulum and perhaps a stop in Playa del Carmen while we are in Cancun in May.
> 
> 
> We have also looked at a few tours. There is a Tulum Express tour with Cancun-Discounts that is  about $40pp and looks like it gives you about two to two and a half hours if you don't take guided tour. We really have no interest in a guided tour of the ruins again since we did that on the cruise excursion. This obviously wouldn't give us the chance to visit Playa del Carmen,



if you google "Collectivo + tulum" or Playa de Carmen
http://tulumliving.com/collectivos-in-tulum/ or 
http://www.travelyucatan.com/collectivo.php

 MAYAN RIVIERA COLECTIVO

The colectivos runs from Cancun to Playa del Carmen then from Playa del Carmen to Tulum, and back, all-day, every day.

The cost is:

30 pesos [$3.00 USD] from Playa del Carmen to Cancun
[one way - either direction]
30 pesos [$3.00 USD] from Playa del Carmen to Tulum
[one way either direction]
20 pesos* [$2.00 USD] from Playa del Carmen to Tulum
[one way either direction]
Running Times:   5:00 am - 10:00 pm   every 5 - 15 minutes

NOTE: The rate is fixed so if you only go 1 km you still pay the full fee.

You get the colectivo in downtown Cancun in the parking lot of "La Comercial Mexicana" on Tulum Ave.

La Comercial Mexicana is open daily from 8 AM to 10 PM.


 PLAYA DEL CARMEN COLECTIVO STAND


You get the colectivo in Playa del Carmen at Calle 2 Norte between Av. 15 and 20. A five minute walk from 5th Av.

You can catch a colectivo anywhere on Hwy 307 from Cancun to Tulum.

If you stand on Hwy 307 just outside Playa you can also catch the colectivo there


----------



## derb (Apr 6, 2013)

I would not hesitate driving in mexico, follow d45's tips and you will be fine.  Also a car allows you to drive to Coba ruins that should not be missed.
Cancun to tulum or coba roads are in good shape.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. If we take the Colectivo, what is the best way to get to the ruins? I understand the walk from Hwy 307 back to the site can be about 3 miles? Much more than we would want to walk. Would we be best to take the Colevtivo in to Tulum and then catch a cab to the ruins. Would they take us back to the parking/entrance area? How much would we expect to pay for a taxi to the ruins from Tulum?


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 7, 2013)

More like 3/4 of a mile according to measure tool on Google Earth. If you don't mind the walk to & from, colectivo may be the way to go.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> More like 3/4 of a mile according to measure tool on Google Earth. If you don't mind the walk to & from, colectivo may be the way to go.



Thanks. I am trying to remember back to November to where we were dropped off at the parking lot and open air mall near the ruins. We took a tram back to the ruins from there or could have walked. Is the area that I am thinking we were dropped off where those buildings are out by Hwy 307? If so, I think that would be doable as we could take the tram from there as that was definitely manageable.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2013)

At the intersection of the hwy and road heading to the Tulum ruins are a bunch of little stores and a restaurant. There is also a tractor that pulls wagons back and forth to the ruins. You can buy a ticket for $2 or so round trip from this area to the ruins. The walk isn't that far, more like a long 1/4 mile to the park entrance. 
We had a car and parked at the stores for Tulum ruins and then headed to Playa for late lunch. I would skip Playa if I was to do it over or spend the night. A few hours doesn't cut it, imo.
If you rent a car the entire hwy heading to Tulum has been improved to like a freeway. There is one check point but no one was stopped when we went. 

The road to Chichenitza is a pretty nice toll road with no police on it that we saw. We were keeping up with traffic and it was fairly quick by rental car.

Bill


----------



## am1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would go to spend more than a day.  If you have the time spend a week in cancun and then a few days after in tulum and playa.  This is the biggest mistake people seem to make when travelling to Cancun.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 9, 2013)

We rented a car and did the Tulum trip, Xcaret and also did Coba (the roads were horrible then). I liked the freedom of going to places we would have never seen with a bus tour. We even drove to Chitzen-Itza on one trip and beat the buses, giving us a head start on touring the ruins.


----------



## maja651 (Apr 9, 2013)

A more expensive option, but really nice and what we have done in the past, is to hire Cancun Valet for the day. They provide a nice van, cooler, very vice driver, and you can go to all of those places you listed, on your own time line.  I am not sure of the cost today, as it has been a few years, but definitely check the out.  Cancun valet.com

Tip- near Tulum, there is a beach community called Tankah.  There is a cenote called Manate Cenote with a restaurant right on the beach across the street from it.  Definitely worth checking out!

Also- there is a very secluded beach called XCacel, located very close to Xel Ha.  This beach is amazing.  Another must do if you decide to rent a car or hire Cancun Valet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. It was all very helpful. I also posted this question on the Cancun Care forum and someone suggested the ADO Bus. I think that we may use that to get down to Tulum and use the Colectivo to move around between the ruins, Tulum and Playa if we opt to check out Playa for part of the day.


----------



## andex (Apr 10, 2013)

*Hidden world*

There is road on right hand side of hidden world! There are cenotes Dos Ojos! A must stop!
http://www.google.com/search?client=tablet-skyfire&q=dos+ojos+cenote
Towards tulem right after Bahia principe right hand side!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2013)

Well, we made the trip and returned to our hotel unscathed, though with at least one hicup. If you are interested in reading about our trip to Tulum from Canucn, you can read about it in post #28 in this thread.


----------

